# What kiwi farmer would you unironically sex?



## Penis Drager (Apr 18, 2021)

Inb4 me. Everyone already knows I'm the most sexable farmer.


----------



## OrionBalls (Apr 18, 2021)

I thought drinking from the communal Kool Aid was frowned upon.


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 18, 2021)

Orion Balls Deux said:


> I thought drinking from the communal Kool Aid was frowned upon.


Drink the Kool-aid or else I won't have sex with you.


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Apr 18, 2021)

@WinchesterPremium of course. I need a strong, weapon knowledgeable man who can protect me.


----------



## OrionBalls (Apr 18, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> Drink the Kool-aid or else I won't have sex with you.


But... I'm not gay. (You ARE a woman, right?)


----------



## Overcast (Apr 18, 2021)

Implying there's actual women on here.


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 18, 2021)

Orion Balls Deux said:


> But... I'm not gay. (You ARE a woman, right?)


I am a penis having individual. However I choose not to disclose my gender identity for anonymity purposes. It's rather unique.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Apr 18, 2021)

Orion Balls Deux said:


> But... I'm not gay. (You ARE a woman, right?)


Women don't use the internet


----------



## Rupert Bear (Apr 18, 2021)

@paintingatree


----------



## No Exit (Apr 18, 2021)

@YOUR MOM


----------



## Nguyen Van Phuoc (Apr 18, 2021)

@MrsGoodman



Spoiler: Here is why


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 18, 2021)

Nguyen Van Phuoc said:


> @MrsGoodman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly don't get why everyone fawns over her tits. They're a bit saggy for my tastes tbh. I'd prefer much smaller breasts if they're perky.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 18, 2021)

The girl reading this


----------



## Ikvion (Apr 18, 2021)

Null.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Apr 18, 2021)

Ikvion said:


> Null.


He's already spoken for.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 18, 2021)

That reminds me, weren't there kiwis that were married after meeting here?


----------



## New & Improved Username (Apr 18, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> That reminds me, weren't there kiwis that were married after meeting here?


The 2 I read about were very unattractive.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Apr 18, 2021)

Me.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 18, 2021)

@DocHoliday1977


----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 18, 2021)

@Mr Foster 
@FatFuckingClown


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 18, 2021)

Inb4 me. Everyone already knows I'm the most sexable farmer.


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 19, 2021)

I don't dip my pen in farm ink.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 19, 2021)

@everyone


----------



## KateHikes14 (Apr 19, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> @DocHoliday1977


Me and Harvey called dibs.


Spoiler: FR tho



Get help please woman, you were dealt a shit hand for sure, but a skilled (non-jewish)therapist can help you attain a quality of life far better than what you have now.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Apr 19, 2021)

@Furret


----------



## Mr Foster (Apr 19, 2021)

Xenomorph said:


> @Mr Foster
> @FatFuckingClown


Ditto


----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 19, 2021)

@Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg. I like older men


----------



## FatFuckingClown (Apr 19, 2021)

Xenomorph said:


> @Mr Foster
> @FatFuckingClown


I would unironically feed you day-old chocolate covered strawberries and read aloud to you from Scary Stories To Tell in the Dark: Volume 3.


----------



## Furret (Apr 19, 2021)

RavenCrow said:


> @Furret






What a notification.


----------



## Logical Fallacies (Apr 19, 2021)

@AmbiTron


----------



## Madre Muerte (Apr 19, 2021)

@Dead cat


----------



## AmbiTron (Apr 19, 2021)

@Logical Fallacies


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 19, 2021)

@SIGSEGV 

Because why not, I just want to be on top.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Apr 19, 2021)

No @ of me in this thread.
Your genitals are probably sour anyway


----------



## knobslobbin (Apr 19, 2021)

I'd fuck me, does that count?


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Apr 19, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> @Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg. I like older men


trying to get his jewish gems huh.

@UnsufficentBoobage @Vlinny-kun @Botchy Galoop @chimpburgers @Hal @Bassomatic @Clockwork_PurBle @Jaded Optimist @Buster O'Keefe maybe @RatSpeaker and an unspecified amount of other users.


----------



## furūtsu (Apr 19, 2021)

@CatParty 

Given the articles he posts he's probably into some freaky shit, or he'll murder me at the end. Win/win.


----------



## Pee Cola (Apr 19, 2021)

What happened to the 11th commandment: "Thou shalt not stick thy dick in crazy"?


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Apr 19, 2021)

D





Oban Lazcano Kamz said:


> UnsufficentBoobage


D: why


----------



## RSOD (Apr 19, 2021)

@Devyn and @Android raptor yes I like me a crazy nutty chick who would probably cut my dick off along with a tomboy


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 19, 2021)

I'd fuck everyone here, except tommy tooter, and that one tranny against him.


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 18, 2021)

Inb4 me. Everyone already knows I'm the most sexable farmer.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Apr 20, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> I'd fuck everyone here, except tommy tooter, and that one tranny against him.


You’re deviant for not wanting to sex the stunning and brave @Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg. You have terrible taste


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 20, 2021)

I was assured this was a den of scum, villainy, and inceldom, why are we discussing hand-holding?


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 20, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> I'd fuck everyone here, except tommy tooter, and that one tranny against him.


Do you still have your mommy milkers? 
Asking for a friend...


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 20, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> Do you still have your mommy milkers?
> Asking for a friend...


I'm not getting them reduced until atleast a few months out. so yes.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Apr 20, 2021)

Whoever takes the biggest life insurance policy out on themselves and names me as the sole beneficiary.


----------



## TVStactic (Apr 22, 2021)

@s0mbra, i helped fuck the thread s0mbra made, might as well go for the OP.
then maybe @awoo, can always count on the catboi anime pfp since i'm not black enough for @YachieKicchou


pedoguyguykrai said:


> I'm not getting them reduced until atleast a few months out. so yes.


give it a thunk bae, gently fondling some huge g cups is a many people's dream.


----------



## awoo (Apr 22, 2021)

TVStactic said:


> @s0mbra, i helped fuck the thread s0mbra made, might as well go for the OP.
> then maybe @awoo, can always count on the catboi anime pfp since i'm not black enough for @YachieKicchou



the name is literally awoo why do you think it's a catboy


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 22, 2021)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> I was assured this was a den of scum, villainy, and inceldom, why are we discussing hand-holding?


Hey, baby. Wanna hold my hand?


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Apr 22, 2021)

Why tf y’all sexing before marriage


----------



## s0mbra (Apr 22, 2021)

TVStactic said:


> @s0mbra, i helped fuck the thread s0mbra made, might as well go for the OP.
> then maybe @awoo, can always count on the catboi anime pfp since i'm not black enough for @YachieKicchou
> 
> give it a thunk bae, gently fondling some huge g cups is a many people's dream.


----------



## TVStactic (Apr 22, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> @SIGSEGV
> 
> Because why not, I just want to be on top.


sloppy seconds after the FBI i see.


Oban Lazcano Kamz said:


> trying to get his jewish gems huh.
> 
> @UnsufficentBoobage @Vlinny-kun @Botchy Galoop @chimpburgers @Hal @Bassomatic @Clockwork_PurBle @Jaded Optimist @Buster O'Keefe maybe @RatSpeaker and an unspecified amount of other users.


1 viagra pill. kek


Pee Cola said:


> What happened to the 11th commandment: "Thou shalt not stick thy dick in crazy"?


that's why nobody @ you.


pedoguyguykrai said:


> I'd fuck everyone here, except tommy tooter, and that one tranny against him.


one hell of a orgy sponsored by @Null, of the KiwiFarms.


awoo said:


> the name is literally awoo why do you think it's a catboy


you let it slide on another thread, might as well slide inside you  

okay i'm going to get some sleep after a well deserved shower, this thread is too dirty already


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 22, 2021)

I've been told to go fuck myself before, so...


----------



## Mr. Bung (Apr 22, 2021)

@DeadFish, despite the username. I remember reading somewhere she's a tall blonde. Tall is always good.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Apr 22, 2021)

I choose @s0mbra and @NoReturn


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Apr 22, 2021)

@Rich "The Rumble" Evans


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Apr 22, 2021)

@heatboss


----------



## Vapid_Idiot (Apr 22, 2021)

You are all mentally unstable and should be sterilized


----------



## TVStactic (Apr 22, 2021)

Vapid_Idiot said:


> You are all mentally unstable and should be sterilized


yeah, but let us have a "last meal".
final treats like @eDove.


----------



## verygayFrogs (Apr 22, 2021)

I don't want sex, I just want human contact


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Apr 22, 2021)

Vapid_Idiot said:


> You are all mentally unstable and should be sterilized


Yeah, probably.



verygayFrogs said:


> I don't want sex, I just want human contact


dickings are human contact


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 18, 2021)

Inb4 me. Everyone already knows I'm the most sexable farmer.


----------



## verygayFrogs (Apr 22, 2021)

RazorBackBacon said:


> Yeah, probably.
> 
> 
> dickings are human contact


Not like that


----------



## TVStactic (Apr 23, 2021)

verygayFrogs said:


> Not like that


you can still hold hands while trying different sexual positions in case you are a fucking degenerate...


----------



## want femboy (Nov 21, 2021)

Literally anyone please DM me


----------



## Crunchy Oats (Nov 21, 2021)

@HERE YOU GO


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Nov 21, 2021)

Whatever shoeonheads sock account is, she can have the wig off and everything


----------



## HERE YOU GO (Nov 21, 2021)

Crunchy Oats said:


> @HERE YOU GO


@Crunchy Oats


----------



## Elaine Miller (Nov 21, 2021)

All of them.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Nov 22, 2021)

All KF women are fat until proven not fat.


----------

